# Which ATMs let you withdraw €10 Notes



## Silver2 (17 Apr 2010)

Guys times are tough and Ive €10 in an account which I could badly do with - Which ATM's allow you to withdraw €10 - As with most of them the min withdrawal is €20 - Thanks.


----------



## tenchi-fan (17 Apr 2010)

At this stage of the weekend even machines loaded with €10's are probably out of them. If you have a laser card you can go to tesco, buy something small and get cash back.


----------



## Papercut (17 Apr 2010)

As far as I know Ulster Bank ATMs were the only remaining machines that you could make a €10 withdrawal from, but they stopped doing this about a year ago (maybe more). If your account is with AIB you can make a €10 withdrawal from a Post Office. Otherwise you would need to go to your bank  to withdraw, or as tenchi-fan suggests, if you have a laser card you could make a small purchase & get cashback, though a lot of retailers have a minimum cashback amount.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (17 Apr 2010)

Ulster Bank ATMs can still dispense €10 (I took €30 out of one last week), but that's only if there's any left in them. However, UB ATMs also tell you if they're out of any particular notes, which I think is inordinately helpful. Shame the other banks don't do this, but that's another thread for another day.


----------



## tenchi-fan (17 Apr 2010)

NovaFlare77 said:


> However, UB ATMs also tell you if they're out of any particular notes, which I think is inordinately helpful. Shame the other banks don't do this, but that's another thread for another day.



Meh. I usually just get out €100 because that way I get my money regardless of what the machine is stocked with.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (17 Apr 2010)

tenchi-fan said:


> Meh. I usually just get out €100 because that way I get my money regardless of what the machine is stocked with.


 
I'd only spend it, so I only take out smaller amounts. It's working so far. It's been 24 hours since pay day, and I'm still not broke .


----------



## Papercut (17 Apr 2010)

NovaFlare77 said:


> Ulster Bank ATMs can still dispense €10 (I took €30 out of one last week), but that's only if there's any left in them. However, UB ATMs also tell you if they're out of any particular notes, which I think is inordinately helpful. Shame the other banks don't do this, but that's another thread for another day.


It can dispense €10 notes, but it will not allow you to withdraw €10 in a single transaction, which is what the OP wants to do.


----------



## Sansan (17 Apr 2010)

Most tsb ATMs still do 10 euro notes, the 3 in Abbey st still do, most new ATMs don't have. A cassette space for 10's hence old boi ATMs still give out 10's, but most tsb do


----------



## Silver2 (17 Apr 2010)

Guys Thanks for the replies. Tried both Ulster Bank & TSB and every other bank I could find and no 10euro's!! But thumbs up to Ulster Bank. It tells you that the have no €10 euro in the machine - better get out my coppers !!!


----------



## Chocks away (17 Apr 2010)

Not rocket science! Find out how much you've got in account. Beg, borrow or steal enough to bring it up to €20. Deposit that, come out of bank and head for it's ATM. Withdraw but don't forget to pay back whoever stood you. This is assuming that you weren't proffering a paper cup, or that you stole it


----------



## yram (18 Apr 2010)

You need to go to some type of educational establishment if possible i.e. a uni or IT. The banklinks there (any bank) usually dispense €10s.


----------



## tenchi-fan (18 Apr 2010)

Chocks away said:


> Not rocket science! Find out how much you've got in account. Beg, borrow or steal enough to bring it up to €20. Deposit that, come out of bank and head for it's ATM. Withdraw but don't forget to pay back whoever stood you. This is assuming that you weren't proffering a paper cup, or that you stole it



if banks were open at the weekend the op would have filled out a withdrawal form!


----------



## bond-007 (18 Apr 2010)

Bank of Ireland ATMs will give 10 euro notes.


----------



## Silver2 (18 Apr 2010)

Im rich..got my €10 out earlier from an ulster bank machine..Thanks !!!


----------

